# What qualities do you like in others



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

What are the personality traits that you admire in others, and which traits would you like more of for yourself??


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

People who don't take themselves or life too seriously. I admire that, it's something I struggle with. They're able to shrug things off and carry on seemingly unaffected.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I like optimistic people who keep on going despite setbacks in their personal or professional lives. Those who keep themselves motivated, dust themselves off and continue working towards their goals.

For myself, I'd love to be more adventurous. I envy those who travel the world by themselves, experiencing new cultures and are seemingly unafraid of any potential danger. These are the people who, in my eyes, are living life to the fullest.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Extrovertedness is my answer to both questions.


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

It would be nice to be more extroverted but I like myself pretty well I guess.


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

I can really respect people that know themselves, which is of course what I would like more of lol, funny how that works 🙂


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I really admire people who face their struggles and embody some kind of ideal through action. Like the Finnish concept of Sisu.


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

Omni-slash said:


> I really admire people who face their struggles and embody some kind of ideal through action. Like the Finnish concept of Sisu.


I really like that too, it’s a super power


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

jojy1 said:


> I really like that too, it’s a super power


I’ve never heard of Sisu, I’m going to look it up


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

jojy1 said:


> I’ve never heard of Sisu, I’m going to look it up


The art of inner strength, love it.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

-Good humor!
-Ability to reason
-Empathy


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I like loyal people, who stick with you trough thick and thin. I also like when they are brave, but not so much that they put themselves in danger (although I seem to pick friends that tend to do just that).

I myself would like to be less indecisive and more brave.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Since I think of myself very lowly it is easy for me to admire qualities or personalities of other people.
I love enthusiastic people which I am the complete opposite off. I like compassionate people who feel lots of empathy for animals and others because it is hard to fake, you see people like this and you they are real. I am Basically jealous of outgoing people who easily entertain a bunch of people, like to take risks. People who smile alot, people that come and say hi to me when I’m out after we’ve met just once.

there is so much I admire in others…


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> What are the personality traits that you admire in others,


I don't know anymore.



> which traits would you like more of for yourself??


Well I don't have a single positive quality so probably the polar opposite of me somehow.

Someone has to be the example of what not to be though right. That's why most stories have villains.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I like people who are just down-to-earth, humble and open people. People who aren't too concerned with how you ought to live or how you should act or what you should have achieved by now. Just people with a sense of wonder about the universe generally and that don't get too wrapped up in trying to conform to social norms or cultural expectations. I like people who are just being who they are in an unpretentious way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess I like genuinely empathetic and nice people they're quite rare though. There's a big part of me that wants people (or certain people) to suffer for my own catharsis, because I have many antisocial and narcissistic traits. So I would say that's a trait I admire that I don't have.


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you absolutely have positive qualities, you reached out to me with genuine concern, you’re incredibly intelligent and funny I love reading your posts, and you’re here helping others


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

jojy1 said:


> I think you absolutely have positive qualities, you reached out to me with genuine concern, you’re incredibly intelligent and funny I love reading your posts, and you’re here helping others


Just read your last post, add honest to that list too 😌


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@jojy1

Thanks but I have access to the inside of my head which is not a pretty place lol. I don't think I help anyone either really I don't really have the resources/experience for that, but I also know it's obnoxious when someone compliments someone and then they disagree I'll just leave now lol.


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @jojy1
> 
> Thanks but I have access to the inside of my head which is not a pretty place lol. I don't think I help anyone either really, but I also know it's obnoxious when someone compliments someone and then they disagree I'll just leave now lol.


Lol, I hear you but I’m gonna stick with what I said 🤷🏻‍♀️☺😅


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I like people that have an anti-authoritarian streak in them, most of all. But I admire a lot of traits. I like people that actively try to understand other people. I like people that understand themselves and what they are about. I like people that don't lie to themselves, and do not lie to others.

This last "quality" might sound selfish but... I also like people that like me... lol


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Obnoxious
Disgusting
lazy
hairy
ugly
low self esteem
evil

Underrated qualities IMO, I kinda root for the underdog


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I like introverts, especially ones who are comfortable with their own introversion. Its sad that we grow up feeling like losers because people tell us that we are supposed to be social and constantly asked "why are you so quiet?" There's nothing wrong with wanting to be alone, wanting to stay in on a Friday night playing video games or going to the movies by yourself.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Kindness. It's definitely a trait I wish I had more of.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Humility and the ability to be critical of oneself. Not in a pathological way but just recognizing that they don't know everything and having an eagerness to learn. Then of course kindness, humor, honesty etc. Traits I wish I had more of would be courage, resilience, openness, generosity. Oh and I'm jealous of those with the gift of the gab.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Shiny-appocalypse-cookies said:


> Obnoxious
> Disgusting
> lazy
> hairy
> ...


What's wrong with hairy?


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Unforgiven17 said:


> What's wrong with hairy?


I guess that's subjective & I'm talking extreme's like if someone has gone feral & is roaming in the woods looking like a yeti or a werewolf it's generally frowned upon from an employment or civilised society perspective etc.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

If referring to people's general personalities, I'd say humbleness, light-heartedness, honour and respectfulness, patience and a positive attitude. Much of these is relates to self-esteem. I could improve in many of these areas, but current deficiencies seem tethered to my situation, which in itself is changeable and so I'm not too bothered about current personality traits, as I'm prioritising addressing the situation itself.

In regards to improving one's self, I refer to the 3 principles currently in my sig (as at time of writing): focus, patience and humility. When feeling lost when trying to reach a set goal, I've found that normally (whether through coincidence or otherwise), one of these three principles is not being met.


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

In terms of qualities I really admire in others it's people who are good communicators and who have warmth, quirkiness, intellect and a good sense of humour.

I don't have many personal qualities at the moment.


----------



## bjornironside (Jul 20, 2021)

Compassion


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

1- I like people who are emotionally cold to the degree of not feeling emotions at all, but still have some moral system I can sort of trust so they don't cause harm to me or other people. 

I find it very difficult to deal with people who don't believe in some form of psychological egoism. Basically, because I do not trust other people's emotional empathy to keep them morally consistent or in-check. [Also, this belief has to be mature, and sort of baked into their personality and how they interact and conceptualize the world. I get scared away if someone expresses an edgy kind of nihilism. I don't really identify with the term nihilist at all because of how it is often used].

Also, I find it difficult to read other people's emotions sometimes, so I prefer people with very low emotional empathy since I get to just hear what they truly think about stuff, rather than assuming I should just be reading the subtext or whatever. 

2- I also sort of like another type of people who are very emotionally fragile / vulnerable, because I can relate to their experience. They still have to be psychological egoists though. [um. let me qualify that. I can like people who aren't that, but I can't get too close to them, because we perceive the social world very differently].

3- Oh wait, I like people who are high on openness. I'm not really compatible at all with anyone who isn't. And it's very stressful to tip toe around the feelings of low-openness people. It's also annoying since they don't always have a clear idea of where they end and you begin. So they might imagine you're crossing some boundary when you're not just because you make them uncomfortable. I know people sort of associate this political views sometimes but I find socially progressive people with low-openness to be the most stressful to deal with. 

4- people who don't take themselves seriously.

5- high IQ. but not too high it makes me uncomfortable. 

---

I mostly like people para-socially though or really limit the avenue of interaction. So, some of these traits aren't really compatible if someone has to deal with me irl. [people with very low empathy are like Uranium or something. It's rare. It's precious (for me anyway 🤷‍♀️ ). But it can kill you if you aren't careful].


----------

